# dune stalkers - renegade guard



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

hi all,
i though seeing as i am making my traitor guard army i may aswell post it up as i go along

the army is based around a renagade comissar that has won the support of the local barracks and started to rampage across the desert world thampus prime

here are some pics of the first two squads

the slaanesh squad









and the tzeench squad


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

here are the painted units

slaanesh

































tzeench


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang, that looks beautiful, man! may I ask, however, why you've got colored stripes on the armor? But anyway, they look great, have some rep!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the rep gwmaniac

what stripes :s?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i really like the idea of the symbols on the sgt's uniforms. i think it works really well. good job.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice! I like them a lot. I do have a few costructive suggestions though.

1) User thinner hightlights (especially on the slaanesh boys) and maybe touch up the slaany symbol on the Srg.

2) I'd paint the fatuiges and the armour a different colour, not necessarily a very different colour (brown fatigues perhaps) but at the moment the scheme all seems to merge into one and i think it takes away from it somewhat. 

3) Finish off your metal areas (gun stocks and tops, the flamer tank ect) because as it is they look like they are wtill WIP.


I think if you do that then they will look really nice and just pop that bit more


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work with the greestuff and I like the colour combination. A couple of quick suggestions;

1) *Clean your mould lines!* It doesn't matter how nice your paint job is, if you don't clean off the mould lines everyone's eye will be drawn to that.

2) *Drill out your gun barrels.* This little attention to detail adds a lot to the finished product.

Keep up the good work and keep us posted on your progress:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Always cool to see more traitor guard. Your doing a swell job.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice work, I like the Chaos symbols as well and they really stand out. Looking forward to seeing the Khorne and Nurgle ones.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

cheers for the advice guys, i will try and see to it that i touch them up

i'm am still thinking of a symbol for the army and some sort of background

i am going to save up for the cadian battleforce as i will be needing all the models in it anyway so the khorne and nurgle squad may be a while unless i choose to use the catchan models in which case the khorne squad will be up next

cheers edd


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This is looking promising. I like the way you made the Tzeentchian unit diffrent from the Slaanesy one with the flames. Gonna be fun to see how the other 2 cult units will lookk:


----------



## Sternguard VETRAN (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks cool c if you can use the green stuff to make a mutated arm 4 a guardsmank:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey edd, when did you say you were gonna get those other gaurdsmen? 

As i would LOVE to help out on the nurgle ones, and as you might obviously know, i can deffo help out on the khorne ones  they are my _Ahem_ Crem alla crem. My specialty 

still, looking good so far


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok here are some of the tzeench warriors that i have added to and finished off


























i have painted the eyes on all the guardsmen and refined the highlighting on the slaaneshi champion, pics to follow of him


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Hey mate, I have afew guard (20) that i could sell you if you like.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

here is the finished slaaneshi champion


























here is a link to the background info/story: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=379292#post379292

should be getting something else to convert and paint soon (either khorne or nurgle squad)

cheers

edd


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

The best thing about heretic guard armies is that every one is different... only in this case it's every squad that's different! Well done k:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome i look foward to your nurgle and khorne squads when you get and paint them.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the way you have done the symbols on the Champions, I think the tzceench one in particular has worked well.

Catachans would suit Khorne muchly imo (that and we will get to see them sooner lol).


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok guys sorry that this update has taken so long, it was mainly to do with the fact that other things needed my attention(and money). so after finding a box of 20 cadians in gw on saturday i am now starting the nurgle squad

here is a picture of the start

























i'm not sure what to add to them, whether to change the guns at all or if the bodies need more too them, all comments welcome

and i thought i may aswell add this in, this is made from the chaos terminator lord plastic kit, the storm bolter on the left lightning claw is from a deathwing stormbolter, the head is the one provided in the chaos lord set but the two horns either side have been bulked out using greenstuff. the texture on the shins and stoumach were also made from greenstuff. i was thinking about using him as a nurgle dedicated renagade inquisitor/ inquisitor lord to be allied with the traitor guard (i'm not actually sure if inquisitors can take lightning claws and terminator armour so i may not be able to use him)


























all comments and advice welcome

cheers

edd


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Im am loving that Termie  Horns are great, good work


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok here is the first almost finished nurgle guardsman, i think the face needs a bit more detail but apart from that i think it looks ok
any suggestions please say


















































cheers

edd


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I love the blank faces :|


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok now i have finished 5 of the nurgle squad members i only have 5 to go, the remaining 10 guard from the box will be made into khorne guard as i'm not too keen on the catchan models

so here are the first five

































the rest of the squad should be posted soon

cheers

edd


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Im steeling it, nurgle trolls with those faces are a must  Iv got some cash now btw, so im buying some green atlast


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok here is the painted nurgle squad










































next up is the khorne squad


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Lookin' good... I like the nurgle banner, where'd you get that from?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

the banner is from a skaven plague monk kit, the spike on top is just a bit of sprue and the pole and hand are from a high elf spearman

cheers

edd


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

The banners very nicely painted, and i like the green shoulders and stomachs


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Cmon... Want khorne...


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like that guard with the halo. (Nurgle Jesus haha) also nice gas masks.Plus rep.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Hurry up n get ya khorne squad on here!!  And tbh, i didnt notice the halo at first, so have some rep coz its pretty damn cool


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow look really good, how much time have you spent on all the squads?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i'd say a couple of hours on each squad, that includes the modeling work and painting

cheers

edd


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice and individual but maybe some 0.34 guitar string on the nurgle guard as breathers or such


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I have to say, breathers would look nice  May use that on my upcoming nurgle lord. Im ure rob will have a few spare or broken strings


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

some of them do have breathers, just its hard to see on the photo (some are *hidden* behind the lasguns) but the idea of using guitar string sounds very appealing, i'll bear it in mind, also if anyone has any awsome ideas for the khorne squad please say

cheers

edd


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

For the khorne, you could consider maybe using the warriors of chaos helmets, possibly w/ the horns shaved off. You should also have blood spatters randomly over them. I do blood by using gore red, w/ a baal red wash (careful not to get it anywhere except the blood) and then gloss over that.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i wouldnt use chaos warrior heads, Waaaaaay to big, marauderers head work much better, esp the new horsemen heads.

But edd, if you want any guitar string mate, ill see what i can do for ya, as i have my olf guitar strings here just rusting away XD

also ill bring in the WoC weapons and some maruaderer heads in on Weds.


Looking good so far.

(p.s. I got no credit for scuplting the bits on the champion. shame on you )


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i am currently making the khorne squad using parts from the marauderer set (kindly donated by riandro) also all credit for the modeling of the nugle champion also goes to riandro.

more updates to follow

cheers

edd


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok the khorne squad is now complete and i also decided to convert some spare skaven models into some mutated rattling snipers, both these units will be painted bny the end of the month for the army painting competition if not earlier

here is the khorne squad

































and the rattlings










i have made good progress with painting the khorne guardsmen so hopefully finished pictures will be posted soon

cheers

edd


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow really kool dude, what kind of ig models did you use for the khrone and nugle armies

and how do you plan to use those armies to fight like the khrone one just go up and beat them down?
cause arnt you using the ig book so their stats are kinda low


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

for both the khorne and the nurgle squad i used the regular cadian bodies. with the nurgle squad i used green stuff to sculp on the masks and stomach plates and tyhe khorne squad has been converted using fantasy chaos marauderer and chaos warrior parts

and as for your second question, the word speed bump springs to mind, but i may end up putting a commissar into that unit so it can actually pack a punch in close combat


cheers

edd


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

The icon bearer is just insanely cool  I might steel the idea for my marauders


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup, just as cool as i last saw them, just make sure you clean the mould lines and the like off, expesh on that banner,


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Ha good thing it came up or else you coulda had some problems later on


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok here are the two finished units, mutated ratling snipers and the khorne dedicated guardsmen squad, the basing on the khorne squad is how i am going to base the rest of the army

ratling snipers

















































and the khorne squad










the champion









the standard bearer









other guys

























all comments welcome


cheers

edd


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Awesome conversion work, Edd. Love the ratling snipers. 

The Inquisitor model (page 2) is great, and can be used  You'll just have to decide before each battle whether you want him to carry either a single lightning claw and the stormbolter, or 2 lightning claws, and not use the stormbolter, as the Daemonhunters codex puts a limit on that.

+rep for the great work and the nice background!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

dude looks kool, just dont really like the purple mace hand looks weird


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Woah edd! you blew me away there for a second!

VERY nice basing. VERY.

defo brings out the charecotr and finished them nicely.


BTW i know what jack has made for you >:]


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks awesome man.. just wanna know what heads you used for the bearded dudes?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

the heads with beards are from the marauderer kit i think

cheers for all the comments guys

edd


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

Your conversions are sweet dude! nice paintjobs aswell  i'll be looking forward to seeing more good stuff from you!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I love: The bases, the wings, n the standard again. Though, the skin tones change quite suddenly :/ Especialy on the winged dude n the guy with the club arm. N :O No black rats   lol, they still look awsome  N fit in better. Very nice work, i look forward to u painting the ** ****** *** i made u


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

lol if i ever get it i will, i have today aquired a chaos space marine khorne lord which i am hoping to use as something in the army, if anyone hasd any suggestions please say

cheers

edd


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

edd_thereaper said:


> lol if i ever get it i will, i have today aquired a chaos space marine khorne lord which i am hoping to use as something in the army, if anyone hasd any suggestions please say
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


If ur in town on wednesday, ill DEFFINITELY be there. N U could use it as a kind of comander? ur general, or a captain for khorne storm troopers! :O Storm troopers wud be cool


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i have now got my hands on a chimera which will be for the tzeench squad
sorry about the picture quality, my phone hasn't got the best of cameras



















also here is a link to my army list for the traitor guard

all comments welcome

cheers

edd


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok so here is the finished tzeench chimera


























again sorry about the picture quality

enjoy

cheers

edd


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Great work!*

Great work ed, i love the symbol on the roof, your free hands getting so good!! :grin: I look forward to seeing your second "chimera" lol


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the idea of skaven as rattlings. I'll have to disagree with imm0rtal reaper I'm afraid (sorry dude) as I like the fact that flak jackets and fatigues are the same. It means your chaos symbols stand out more.
I also highly approve of your hell puppy (chimera w turret heavy flamer (I heard that phrase and I just loved it)).


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry that there's been no update for a while, this is because i'm focussing more on my druchii at the moment but here is a model i have converted to represent a chaos version of alrahem and commisar tarick that i've started painting


































comments and criticism appreciated

cheers

edd


----------

